# Could this be a MXL?



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I just bought this Eddy Merckx frame yesterday. The seller got it from a friend for helping him clear out a storage space and he doesn't know the model. He has had it in for a few years, just laying around and in that time he says his nephew tried to repaint it. I have no idea of the original paint, only that the forks are blue. 
It's being shipped to me and I thought I would kill some time, while I wait for it to arrive, and let you guys take guesses at what model it may be. I'm thinking/hoping MXL because the down tube looks fairly fat. The paint almost acts as camoflage so it hard to tell. Check it out and tell me what you think. Sorry, this is the only picture I have. Regards.

<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/?action=view&current=eddy.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/eddy.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Shaped tubing in all the right directions.....downtube, seat tube, top tube.....I'd second your guess that it's an MXL. Do you have the original fork too? Sucks he ruined it with that paint, but now you can choose whatever scheme you want.

I'm not aware of any other tubing configurations Merckx made that mimick the shaped tubing/lugs on an MXL, so I think you just got a helluva deal.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

He says he has the forks and that they have the EM symbol on each side of the crown. Are they the originals? I don't know. The seller wasn't very knowledgeable about bikes or computers, so I didn't want to stall the buy - asking him to photograph them and email the pics. I got this so cheap that I just rolled the dice and bought it. I'm hoping that the paint is the only issue.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Definitely looks like a MXL to me. If you look close in the picture, you can see remnants of a Motorola paint scheme by the downtube shifter bosses. There is also a bit of "Motorola blue" paint on the side of the top headtube lug...

Cool!

Texbike


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

The chainstays also appear to have the "Max" shaping at the bottom bracket junction.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

The frame arrived yesterday and it is definitely an MXL. Seems to be one of the 100 reissue frames of 2005(?) - has a threadless fork. No damage to frame or fork, just several layers of ridiculously thick spray paint. It's a 58, I was hoping for a 57 - but I did a quick mock up last night and I might be able to make it work. I am going to bring it to work tomorrow and get it bead blasted clean. I am considering doing the respray myself. I'm not going to try to redo the Motorola paint, but I think I can pull off single color with clear coat. No chrome on the drop-outs, so less masking.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Wow if that is one of the re-issue 100 frames then I am very surprise at the condition it has been subjected to during such short period. At first glance and before you reading your post, I thought you found a junker frame in the dumpster. Did the previous owner try to spray paint the whole bike black?? It pains me that someone didn't like the gorgeous paint job in the Motorola colors and wrecked it with matte black spray paint.

Anyway, I am happy to see you are rescuing the frame and will give it life again! Please post more pics as you restore it.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

I wonder if it was "hipster - fixie" bound. Good thing the paint was the only damage...


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

The MXL has been bead blasted - all that nasty paint is now gone and I was happy to not find any hidden faults. I threw some wheels under it and affixed a saddle and bars, so I could get some sizing measurements. Since it's a 58cm, I am struggling with keeping and building it up. Do you think it looks like it's too big from the pictures? I would be using a stem with more drop, if I were to build it. The stem pictured is a 110mm and saddle height is set to my normal 75.5mm.
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/?action=view&current=MXL004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/MXL004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/?action=view&current=MXL005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/MXL005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/?action=view&current=MXL006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/mystery%20bike/MXL006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

That is cool looking! I love seeing frames without their paint.

Is it too big? That's hard to say without knowing your measurements, flexibility, etc.

My suggestion is to build it up and see if it works for you. You can always take it back apart for paint if all is good. 

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Either way I'd say get it painted as it will be worth a lot more with a fresh paint job, especially if you pick one of the more popular or rare paint schemes. 

You could always stick with the battleship grey theme, just like the last two of the 100 MXL's Merckx made for Vecchio's in Boulder. Always loved that paint scheme.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

kjmunc said:


> You could always stick with the battleship grey theme, just like the last two of the 100 MXL's Merckx made for Vecchio's in Boulder. Always loved that paint scheme.


I have not seen them. Do you have a link or a picture to post?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

velomateo said:


> I have not seen them. Do you have a link or a picture to post?


I don't....wish I had as one was for sale on eBay last fall. Basically it was the same battleship grey as the Vanilla Speedvagen, but it was a glossy finish instead of matte. The script was a bright yellow, which was almost too much but I'm not sure what other color would look better against that color background. 

p.s., what's up with the quick release seat post binder? You gotta get a Campy nut back there.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

From those pics it might be slightly, and I mean slightly, big for you but with an MXL I think you build it up and make it work. 

If it were me, I would find someone to do a proper respray on it. The frame is in great condition so I think it deserves a little love after the black rattle can ordeal it's been through.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

kjmunc said:


> p.s., what's up with the quick release seat post binder? You gotta get a Campy nut back there.


Haha - I took that off my daughters bike, to hold the seat post so I could actually sit on it. ..the proper bolt will be in place at build time. :thumbsup:


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

innergel said:


> From those pics it might be slightly, and I mean slightly, big for you but with an MXL I think you build it up and make it work.


Yeah, I'm thinking "slightly" also. A 57cm would have been perfect, but like you said it is an MXL. I want so much to make it work, but I get very picky about sizing and fit. I guess my biggest concern is that the front wheel will feel too far forward.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

velomateo said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking "slightly" also. A 57cm would have been perfect, but like you said it is an MXL. I want so much to make it work, but I get very picky about sizing and fit. I guess my biggest concern is that the front wheel will feel too far forward.


I think at most the tt will be 1cm longer on the 58. Some of the geo charts I checked only showed a 6mm difference in tt length. IMO, there's no way you are going to be able to tell a difference in handling between those two. The front wheel will be fine. 

For comparison I am 6'5" and ride a 60cm MXL. It's effectively 4cm too short and 1.5cm too short in the TT. I run a 12cm stem, some spacers and a long-ish post and it is rock solid. Not twitchy and doesn't feel odd in any way. Now it looks slightly off with all the spacers and post showing but I really don't care. With old steel MXL's you take what you can get and make it work.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if the saddle is set for you in the pic*



velomateo said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking "slightly" also. A 57cm would have been perfect, but like you said it is an MXL. I want so much to make it work, but I get very picky about sizing and fit. I guess my biggest concern is that the front wheel will feel too far forward.


then the bike fits fine, a handful is all you need showing

if it is one of the last 100 it will have serial #s on both sides of the BB
non drive side will be a L and a 4 digit #
drive side will have what # out of 100 on it

If it is a 2005 and in that condition, my guess is it was stolen at some point


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> if it is one of the last 100 it will have serial #s on both sides of the BB
> non drive side will be a L and a 4 digit #
> drive side will have what # out of 100 on it
> 
> If it is a 2005 and in that condition, my guess is it was stolen at some point


Yeah, 37/100 with L XXXX on the opposite side. I thought it may have been stolen also, I did some searches, just in case, and came up empty. I also found a stolen bike registry and didn't get any hits.
The seller told me that a friend of his and his GF, who worked at Chris King, had given it to him for helping him clear out his storage locker. He said the guy had cancer and maybe he was just trying to unload some stuff before his passing. Of course, I can't verify any of this - and I have know idea what really got the frame into the condition I received it. I was just happy to get it and I'm excited to get it painted and built up, although it may take awhile.
Thanks for your thoughts on the fit issue.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*kewl*



velomateo said:


> Yeah, 37/100 with L XXXX on the opposite side. I thought it may have been stolen also, I did some searches, just in case, and came up empty. I also found a stolen bike registry and didn't get any hits.
> The seller told me that a friend of his and his GF, who worked at Chris King, had given it to him for helping him clear out his storage locker. He said the guy had cancer and maybe he was just trying to unload some stuff before his passing. Of course, I can't verify any of this - and I have know idea what really got the frame into the condition I received it. I was just happy to get it and I'm excited to get it painted and built up, although it may take awhile.
> Thanks for your thoughts on the fit issue.


I meant no harm in saying so
but most (if not all) folks that bought those have a certain reverence for them that its finish negates
good you looked it up. there's guys on ebay who sell MXL sticker/decal kits
get her done, she will become your fave
and on my 61 I have about the same amount of post showing and a 120 stem
if that present config fits you, this bike, by all means (and by all old school fitting rules) is a match for you.
Now go find some silver parts and non ergo bars!!!


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> Now go find some silver parts and non ergo bars!!!


Yeah, my wife's bike has a !0 speed Record-Chorus group that I think will be finding a new home on this frame and she may get a new SRAM group out of the deal. Her bike also has a set of mint Proton wheels - black with black spokes. The bar and stem are determinately not part of the build. I'm thinking Ti Cinelli (Grammo?) and silver bars. 
I already have the decals on my watch list. I have made a few paint mock ups on the computer. But I am undecided as of yet.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

velomateo said:


> Yeah, my wife's bike has a !0 speed Record-Chorus group that I think will be finding a new home on this frame and she may get a new SRAM group out of the deal. Her bike also has a set of mint Proton wheels - black with black spokes. The bar and stem are determinately not part of the build. I'm thinking Ti Cinelli (Grammo?) and *silver bars*.
> I already have the decals on my watch list. I have made a few paint mock ups on the computer. But I am undecided as of yet.


Nitto Noodles should be on your short list.

And for the decals, Dave Cheakas at Southwest Frameworks told me he had the MXL paint masks in his archives somewhere. If the decals fall through, then that might be an option to explore. Dave is a great guy and fantastic painters/builder.

This is a great project. I'm living vicariously through you on this one. So make sure you keep posting build progress threads and pics. You are gonna end up with a fantastic bike and a great story to tell about it in the end.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I checked the Southwest Frameworks website and they do very nice work.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Bars*

3T Merckx Bend also, bigger hoops than the Nittos
I have a threadless 1" x 120 or 110 silver stem NOS if you wind up needing one


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

*You need shorter reach bars...*

...sounds like you have indicated that the frame is at least 1 cm on the long side for you so going with long reach bars like Nitto Noodles (w/95mm+ reach) would be counterproductive if your hope is to make your frame fit. If the traditional round bend is what you are looking forward then you should consider bars with a short reach in the range or 75-80mm, which may allow you to still use a 100-110mm stem on a frame that is already too long for you. Look at some of the Easton and FSA bars which you can find with both a traditional bend and short reach.
Good luck,
EM3


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> 3T Merckx Bend also, bigger hoops than the Nittos
> I have a threadless 1" x 120 or 110 silver stem NOS if you wind up needing one



Thank you for the offer - I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't know if you are aware, but the MX Leaders had very relaxed seat tube angles. Most people I know end up pushing the seat forward on the rails or using a non-setback seat post to get the correct setback. From the picture you posted I would say it fits perfectly. That style of frame was designed in the era when the "fistful of seatpost" was how you measured your frame size. You should drop a plum line from the nose of your saddle and measure the setback to the center of the bottom bracket and make sure it's the same as your other bike(s). You may find the top tube is the perfect length or even a little short.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I dug up the geometry specs for the LOOK KG 461 that I used to have and sold, because I was unhappy with the way it fit. The 58cm MXL is actually larger and as much as I want this bike, I have decided to let this one go and wait for a 56cm to cross my path. The head tube is just too tall for me and I would rather wait for the right size. If anyone has a 56cm MXL that is too small for them and would like to work out a trade, send me a PM. I will hold off for a little while - but if I don't get any interest from members it will go up on ebay.


----------

